# Giving the Recruitment Centre a Call.



## KeoughJ (19 Mar 2012)

Hey guys, just a quicky about getting my name out there and showing genuine initiative and interest in joining. 


I applied online 1 month ago.
All my initial paperwork is in and confirmed via an email.
No Contact since on their part.
I called this morning, and rather than having the gentleman pull up my application he just answered in a general sense


ie <ME>"Just wondering how my application is doing and If process has begun?", 
<RECRUITER>"What did you apply for?" 
<ME>"Infantry, Med Tech, and Combat Engineer", 
<RECRUITER>"well were starting to process for Infantry and Combat Engineer"

Which don't get me wrong, is helpful, just not what I was really hoping for and un specific to myself.
So, just wondering now how to go about finding out how my application is doing?

Thank you very much.


 [/list]


----------



## Scott (19 Mar 2012)

Call back
Give the gentleman your name
Tell the gentleman that you understand from a previous call that two of your chosen trades are starting to be processed
Ask the gentleman the status of your file. You can tell him you "applied online a month ago". Or further that, "your initial paperwork is in and confirmed via an email"
Write down what the gentleman tells you, we need to get a clear picture when you come back asking more questions
Say, "thank you" to the gentleman
Hang up the phone

I would suppose that if I wanted information specific to myself that I would _ask_ for that. 

What a tap in.


----------



## Gulruthina (19 Mar 2012)

I applied in August 2011 and they started processing my application in Feb 2012. Now I am merit listed  ;D. I actually called my recruiter multiple times to follow up on my application from Aug 2011 to Feb 2012.


----------



## KeoughJ (20 Mar 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Call back
> Give the gentleman your name
> Tell the gentleman that you understand from a previous call that two of your chosen trades are starting to be processed
> Ask the gentleman the status of your file. You can tell him you "applied online a month ago". Or further that, "your initial paperwork is in and confirmed via an email"
> ...



Thank you very much, as easy as it seems now, I felt like I would almost be bothering them if I had called back. But I'll give them a shout tomorrow morning again.


----------



## ttlbmg (20 Mar 2012)

It is their job to answer mundane questions from us, so I don't think you're bothering them, you're just being persistent, which is great. (if you don't advocate for yourself, who will!?)

I contacted the recruitment center not too long ago, and asked about the status of my file, he said it was there, BUT he didn't want to pull it out and see if I was missing anything. MY suggestion, be as specific as you can about the info you want, and maybe politely insist he or she actually looks at your file. Otherwise, you might not get the info you want. Good luck this year!


----------



## Gatsby (27 Mar 2012)

It looks like the RCs in Nova Scotia are all closed from March 23-April 2nd. Is this usual at the end of the fiscal year? Or did they all go on vacation? Just making note of it so that anyone waiting patiently (or not  ) for calls in NS, know not to expect much until April 2nd. (Unless they're all still functioning behind the scenes, and just not taking calls or appointments)


----------



## ttlbmg (27 Mar 2012)

Maybe the folks at that recruitment center are taking their March break, which isn't out of the ordinary. You could still try calling the National Recruitment center, they might be able to answer your questions in regards to your application.


----------



## MMSS (27 Mar 2012)

If you're in Halifax, the new CFRC is at the Halifax Shopping Centre IIRC. Might be worth stopping in and asking at reception - if nothing else they may have a sign on the door.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Mar 2012)

Its not in the Hfx Shopping Center.  March Break in NS is long gone.  Who cares why its closed?  It just is.  Maybe they are getting new carpets and drapes put in.  

CFRC Halifax
Halifax Mumford Professional Centre
6960 Mumford Road Suite 130  (Google Maps location view)
Halifax, Nova Scotia
B3L 4P1
jobs@forces.ca

Phone: 1 800-856-8488
Fax: (902)721-0403

Business Hours: 

We will be closed from Friday March 23 1600 and re-opening on Monday the 2 of April at 1000.


----------



## MMSS (27 Mar 2012)

Sorry, I consider that whole mall area to be the HSC - no it's not in the mall itself, but the "annex" part across the street.

See above.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Mar 2012)

I don't think anyone who is looking for Halifax CFRC gives a flying f**k about people's personal opinions on where it is.  They'd probably like to know the facts.  Just a guess on my part.

Is it really that hard for people to say "Oh!  Sorry, I was mistaken."   :


----------



## USER1 (27 Mar 2012)

I emailed about being Merit Listed they told me to call my RC and it is closed, Guess I am also waiting until April 2nd with you.


----------



## Scott (27 Mar 2012)

ttlbmg said:
			
		

> Maybe the folks at that recruitment center are taking their March break, which isn't out of the ordinary. You could still try calling the National Recruitment center, they might be able to answer your questions in regards to your application.





			
				MMSS said:
			
		

> If you're in Halifax, the new CFRC is at the Halifax Shopping Centre IIRC. Might be worth stopping in and asking at reception - if nothing else they may have a sign on the door.





			
				MMSS said:
			
		

> Sorry, I consider that whole mall area to be the HSC - no it's not in the mall itself, but the "annex" part across the street.
> 
> See above.





			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone who is looking for Halifax CFRC gives a flying f**k about people's personal opinions on where it is.  They'd probably like to know the facts.  Just a guess on my part.
> 
> Is it really that hard for people to say "Oh!  Sorry, I was mistaken."   :



Thank you EITS. 

All, please stick to factual information, not just what you think or dreamed or read on tea leaves. It helps separate the signal from the noise and will better arm people with info down the line.

Thanks

Scott
Staff


----------



## ttlbmg (27 Mar 2012)

From my experience, when I spoke with the National Recruitment center, they were able to give me information on my file, whether it was open or not, and also spoke with me on talking to my local recruitment center. I have found the guys in North Bay to be very helpful in letting me know information for applying to the CF and on my file status. I actually spoke with someone from there last week, and he let me know a couple of different things included on my file! Sometimes the waiting can seem like pulling teeth, I can understand that, and I hope that your trae opens and your file is processed as soon as it can be. Good luck!


----------



## Gatsby (27 Mar 2012)

It wasn't just an observation about Halifax, it was all RCs in Nova Scotia, so likely not remodeling. Only mentioned to let people in NS know that unless they're still working behind the scenes, unlikely any calls will go out from NS RCs until April 2nd.


----------



## Trick (28 Mar 2012)

With the Thunder Bay office I find it varies. Sometimes you get someone who just wants to get you off the phone ASAP, sometimes you get someone who might actually want to help. At the end of the day, and especially at that office, while these questions seem very important to you, they have to deal with 100s, or 1000s of people. Sometimes you just have to be a little firm with them to try and get your questions answered. I imagine they'll probably be extra busy these days with April 1st approaching. Don't forget that for more general questions you can still go through your local RC before they get your file.


----------



## Jhunt (28 Mar 2012)

Ontario RCs are going to be closed as well, april 5-10th. Strange as it is a very busy time in the new year.


----------



## ttlbmg (28 Mar 2012)

Yes, I imagine that they would be closed on Good Friday and Easter Monday. Luckily most of the time off is weekend, so they'd be closed anyway.


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Mar 2012)

Jhunt said:
			
		

> Ontario RCs are going to be closed as well, april 5-10th. Strange as it is a very busy time in the new year.



I don't think that is all RCs as my son has his interview in Kingston on 5 Apr.


----------



## Jhunt (28 Mar 2012)

Oh yes sorry I did see Kingston was open, Oshawa and Kitchener are closed during that time though, they are in a seperate 'district' that must be the reason.


----------



## Jhunt (28 Mar 2012)

ttlbmg said:
			
		

> Yes, I imagine that they would be closed on Good Friday and Easter Monday. Luckily most of the time off is weekend, so they'd be closed anyway.




Oh my I did not even think of Easter being the cause, haha wow, my husband and I were trying to figure that one out for awhile haha. My brain must be in overdrive


----------



## ttlbmg (28 Mar 2012)

It happens! I went and looked at the calendar, that's the only reason I know!


----------

